# Don't know what to do



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I would gut the glasstream and make it a simple tiller set up with a floor and front rear decks.

I bet you would lose 200 lbs by tearing that cap off.


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

Might get more views in the general forum.


----------

